# Language barrier in Germany



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Please is it possible to study and work too without necessarily learning the German language.. Any ideas??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I arrived in southern Germany with a university degree in German, and I was surprised to find how few people there spoke English. While there are some study programs in English, they tend to be graduate level and private schools, so very expensive. Overall, I'd say you really need to learn the language before you move there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Dan B_ said:


> Please is it possible to study and work too without necessarily learning the German language.. Any ideas??


Technically yes, in certain conditions, but generally no.

You can arrive with poor German and improve it, but if your intention is to not learn the language, your possibilities in all aspects of life will be greatly limited.

There are English-only jobs to be had, but typically in specialized areas such as software programming. 

As Bev said, there are university programs in English only, but the vast majority of these are private ($) or graduate level.


----------

